# Blacklight: Retribution (Registrierung nicht möglich)



## Moredread (8. Februar 2013)

*Blacklight: Retribution (Registrierung nicht möglich)*

Hi,

ich würde gerne Blacklight: Retribution zocken. Blöderweise kann ich mich aber nicht registrieren. Wenn ich die Felder ausfülle und das ganze abschicke, wird immer gemeckert, das ich nicht alle Felder ausgefüllt hätte. Habe ich aber  o_O. Registrieren soll ich mich laut Spiel hier:

https://register.de.perfectworld.eu/register

Genialerweise kann ich den Support nur kontakten, wenn ich mich angemeldet habe. Und der direkte Link, über den man den Support angeblich unmittelbar kontakten kann, führt ins 404. Ich stehe also vor verschlossenen Türen. Kennt jemand den Fehler bzw. kann das nachvollziehen? Vielleicht kann sich ja mal schnell jemand mit einer Trash-Mailadresse da anmelden (bzw. es versuchen)? Würd echt gern wissen, ob es an denen liegt oder an mir.


----------

